# Browning a roast after slow cooking?



## medumbazz (Oct 25, 2009)

Can I brown a roast after slow cooking it for 8 hours, I know if I had browned it before it would not last....If I can do it after how long and what tempature in my oven would I use? It is a 2-3lb roast!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 25, 2009)

I don't think it will work out or that it's worth trying.  Next time brown it first then slow cook it.


----------



## medumbazz (Oct 25, 2009)

Hmmm that doesn't sound good, I am hoping to find some-one thats maybe down it!


----------



## mcnerd (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm not quite sure what you mean by "....it would not last" by browning it before going in to the slow cooker -- which is the correct method -- but if you are determined to do it after it is cooked, put it under the broiler in your oven for a few minutes.


----------



## lyndalou (Oct 26, 2009)

Gotta brown it first. Just put it in a pan over fairly high heat and keep turning until it's as brown as you'd like. Only takes a few minutes. I usually deglaze that pan with wine, broth, even water. Those juices add a ton of flavor.


----------



## Phil (Oct 26, 2009)

lyndalou said:


> Gotta brown it first. Just put it in a pan over fairly high heat and keep turning until it's as brown as you'd like. Only takes a few minutes. I usually deglaze that pan with wine, broth, even water. Those juices add a ton of flavor.


Yes sir. Did a chuck roast yesterday. Seared it in the dutch oven, all sides. Poured a mixture of broth over it and set it in a 300* oven for a little over two hours. Fabulous. (I don't think 300 is exactly "low", but it always works for us.)


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 26, 2009)

mcnerd said:


> I'm not quite sure what you mean by "....it would not last" by browning it before going in to the slow cooker -- which is the correct method -- but if you are determined to do it after it is cooked, put it under the broiler in your oven for a few minutes.


 
+1!


----------



## TheMetalChef (Oct 26, 2009)

medumbazz said:


> Hmmm that doesn't sound good, I am hoping to find some-one thats maybe down it!



If it's already been slow cooked in liquid for eight hours, browning the outside won't accomplish the desired effect, because the natural sugars have already been pretty much extracted from the meat via osmosis.

Whether it would "last" or not was a question you should have asked about the eight hour simmer, not the 45 second browning.


----------

